
Hotmail Gets Interactive, Runs JavaScript Within E-mails - azazo
http://mashable.com/2010/12/16/interactive-hotmail/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
mike-cardwell
This is a terrible idea. Even in the unlikely event that they manage to pull
this off without introducing lots of vulnerabilities on their website, nobody
else will implement it.

